

Ask HN: Feedback on javascript one-liner to add image moderation to any site - chrisconley

Hello fellow hackers!<p>I have a service[0] that makes integrating tasks into your app that require human intelligence vastly simpler than using Mechanical Turk directly. The problem is you still need a developer to complete the integration.<p>To combat that, I'm working on a prototype to allow anyone to add a javascript snippet into their site, and it would automatically start moderating images via Houdini. No setup or developer needed. Pricing would start at less than $0.01 an image, but my ultimate goal would be to get it down to $0.001 per image.<p>Would sites that allow user uploads be interested in this? Photo sharing sites? Forums?<p>Demo video of <i>very</i> basic prototype: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2cwTSGZCY4 (25 seconds)<p>Thanks!
Chris<p>[0] Houdini, http://houdiniapi.com
======
Yxven
Would you be more specific on how this works? If we're not requiring developer
integration, that means we can't tell the server an image is bad. Right? That
means we have to ask your server whether the images on the page are safe? Does
my website then pay $0.01 each time it asks (I assume you cache the answer),
or $0.01 per the lifetime of the image?

~~~
chrisconley
The price would be $0.01 for the lifetime of the image; not every time your
application ask for the image.

This idea would just be the starting point for integration; we could offer a
callback to integrate with your backend after an image has been moderated, so
you could handle it as you wish. (For example, remove an offensive image
entirely from your site)

------
chrisconley
Clickable links:

Demo video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2cwTSGZCY4> Houdini:
<http://houdiniapi.com>

------
petervandijck
That's a fantastic idea. Go for it.

